# A little walk



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

not for the fainthearted http://www.brightcove.tv/title.jsp?title=1438490562 8O 8O 8O

Anne


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Definately not for the feint hearted!

There is no way that I could experience this walk other than through this video.

Thanks for the link

Geoff


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Fantastic video, Anne.

Amazing when you think the walkway was built between 1901 and 1905.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caminito_del_Rey

Gerald


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that link Gerald, I wouldnt mind a visit to the area when we go to Spain in June/July, depending on how far it is from where we are staying

Not to walk the path though you understand :roll: :roll: 

could get some nice piccys  

Anne


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

A couple of things I found amazing:

1) That the whole thing seemed to be held up by rusty scaffolding poles

2) That the person filming did it holding a video camera 8O 

Gerald


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Gee Wizz. That raised my pulse rate.

Aerobatics - Love.

Fast bikes - Love.

Could I do that - no way.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

My heart nearly stopped a couple of times whilst watching that. 8O 8O 8O 

Thanks to Anne and Gerald for the links.

I have to assume that it is not a H&S Executive promotional video. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I got vertigo watching it, and felt the need to throw myself off the settee.


God I hate heights.


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

An exciting video indeed and I fly microlights for a hobby! Never be allowed in this country of course, Health and Safety but I see the government have indeed closed the entrances but people still find a way to get on the walk, amazing. Thanks again.
John


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

I was petrified watching that.


----------

